# What are your steam usernames?



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2012)

Seeing as how OP of the steam username list is no longer updated, what are you your guys' steam usernames?

Mine is CFonSteam.
I can only play on freegames right now like TF2 or such, but I may or may not get some more games later.  Chances are if I do it'll be only a couple of really good games that I like and I'll wait until a steam sale.


So onwards-
FaF username-Steam community ID
Abundance-Princesspones
Aetius-Stanlusa's national anthemeexp
Aidy-Aidy70060
Alecwolf-superchipz14
AlexSRyder-LeonSKennedyuspc
Alisbet-psn_alisbet                        
Anubite-Kloas
anijatsu-Anijatsu
Bando-Bandotastic
Bantamu-Bantamu Fainne
Bipolar Bear-foxecality
CannonFodder-*CFonSteam*
Cain-Cain
Caldith-Caldith
ClutchTheWolf313-ClutchTheWolf
CommunistDwarf-communist_dwarf
Comfybluepants-ComfyBluePants
CoolSilver-CoolSilver
Coty-Coyotes is Coyote_Morado
Crazylee-Psycho_Lee
Criminal Scum-SkippyLeDoodangle
Cyber-nexxes is shenzikhan
Cynicism-AmarrianCynicism                        
~Dante~ is -=[Dante]=-
DeathCoDread- <<<<<HUNTER>>>>> (Mike)
deathmetalwolf-boot-skatt
Demensa-Demensa
Dragonfurry-Dragonfurry123
DW_ is ItzzNinja
Falax-FouriesRoinEvahthing
FenrirUlv-AveFenrir                        
First-rate temerian sword is CaptainMitler
Footpaws is FeetPaws-solidsnakebeard
Frosty Vulpus-xvxFrostBytexvx
Gibby-C_Gibby
greg-the-fox is gregfox89
Green_Knight is the same, http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198011164193/
Gruenesleeves-Shardicus
Hakar Kerarmor-Hakar
HarbringerTheDragon-HaloCOws
H.B.C. is GrabbitySqueeze
Hiderimity-Whitesn0w517
Ibuuyk-Ibuuyk
Indigo-mew is maxhippy
Ikrit-rustedcrown
Innu1990x-Inu1990x
JoshPotter52-urbancowboy92
Kaeko-kaekokino
Khandor-Khandor_t
Kherr-DAKherrTD
Kittycait-wtfunicorns
Kitoth-Kitoth
Kluuvdar-Kluuvdar
Kote-jobe_the_coyote
Kyle19-Nosdivad
Larrson-ac3face
Ley-SargeBun
LeopardClaw-LXSXL
Lukar-Lukar
Linxan-Linxan
MisterFox-TheStrangerX
Mollyrs- 'That Pyro' or 'Mutagen'
Mxpklx-Mxpklx
Neoi is s_west_1
Noodlescoop-Noodlescoop
OssumPawesome-Snackorama
Ouiji - Ouiji                        
Percy-Cat of Schrodinger
Psychic Yeti- Psychic_Yeti
Raptros-Raptros155
  Rheumatism-  Rheumatism
RogueBarret-roguebarret
Ruethel- Nevermore and Arya
Ruby Dragon-Golden Lion
Ruby Dragon-F-105 Thunderchief
Runefox-Runefox
Rwotey-rtowey
Sarcastic Coffeecup-~UTFB~Lord Coffee
Saiko-Sycokinetic
Sam 007 NL-Sammy NL                        
Shanwang-http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197980522214/
SIX-Sandlava
Sjru-http://steamcommunity.com/id/Sjru
Skrappy-Skrapp
Sollux-SalivaAdNauseam
sonicfan77-/JS/DatGrayFoxHaZeMAT
Stratto the Hawk-RedHawk
Synapse-dcortez88
Tao-taofrance
Tbohn-tbonybone
Thenerdymathpimp-thenerdymathpimp
TheDemon-XinDecinator
Tearo Husky-z21b
TreacleFox-TreacleFox
Trash-Acydable
-trent- is maxhippy
Trick_Kitsune is Trickstix
Tuhtlsoup-XzelK
Wolfsfang-aztec334
Pachi-O has the Steam ID of "XoPachi"
Zakiya-   Geeky_Hatter                                          
Zydrate Junkie-Roflo_13east

Old list below(community ID may be outdated)(edited to remove old users that haven't been on a year and/or misc):
AzurePhoenix = _azure_phoenix_ <Hasn't been on steam in nearly a year.
CerbrusNL = Cerbrus
CrispSkittlez = [FA]CrispSkittlez
Darkwing = Darkwing
Lastdirewolf = Fflaw
NewfDraggie = NewfDraggie
south syde fox = dirtyjoe88
Takumi_L = Takumi_L
Xaerun = Xaerun


----------



## Bando (May 10, 2012)

Mine's steam ID is Bandotastic. Screen name is Guyinacar. 
If you're gonna add me, just attach a little message along with your username here.

I mostly play stuff like PAYDAY, L4D2, and I just recently started Borderlands.

Also Cannon you might want to migrate the old list over here.


----------



## Mxpklx (May 10, 2012)

Mine is Mxpklx of course. I usually play Garry's Mod and TF2
Wasn't there already a thread like this?


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2012)

Ibuuyk.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2012)

Just a heads up I do plan on a regular basis update the list.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 11, 2012)

My steam community ID is "TreacleFox".
Technically you are listing people's ID's, not their usernames. :S
Anyway, I play things like TF2 and killing floor. ^^;


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 11, 2012)

Steam ID is Mulk3r0, and screen name is ~UTFB~ Chameleon

E: Why include users I/we haven't seen in a year?
If those were removed the list would be much clearer and easier to read


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 11, 2012)

Mine's simply Hakar.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Steam ID is Mulk3r0, and screen name is ~UTFB~ Chameleon
> 
> E: Why include users I/we haven't seen in a year?
> If those were removed the list would be much clearer and easier to read


That's a good point.  With users that we recognize there's a reason to keep them on, but people that haven't been on FaF for a year there's not really a point.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 11, 2012)

I'm RedHawk on steam. When I am on, I'd probably be playing Dota 2 or Skyrim. You might also be able to talk me into playing Terraria or Borderlands.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2012)

ID is C_Gibby and screen name is currently ~UTFB~ Goobysaurus Omega

Add me if you've been actively posting for a couple months or so, I don't want weekend members/sofurry immigrants/unknown lurkers spamming me all day in what is supposed to be my fortress of soltitude.


----------



## Cain (May 11, 2012)

ID/Screen- Cain

I play some games if people are up for it


----------



## BRN (May 11, 2012)

www.steamcommunity.com/id/sandlava - Screenname is 'Sandlava'. Hit me up.


----------



## Synapse (May 11, 2012)

Mine is dcortez88 if you want to add me.  My actual screen name is different though since I don't have any fancy names and use my own, included a link there for reference.  

Pretty sure I was on the old steam list, I blame my browser for never logging me into the forums making it look like I'm inactive a lot.  Anyways, I play a ton of games on steam and I'm on there just about all the time.  My friends list is kinda small at the moment so I'd love to have more people to game with.


----------



## Ley (May 11, 2012)

Mine is SargeBun. :> I'm a casual player and I mostly mess around on Borderlands.


----------



## Dragonfurry (May 11, 2012)

Dragonfurry123


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2012)

I'm going to pop onto tf2 later tonight, I'm watching a movie right now on my computer though.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2012)

Speaking of steam, when is the next steam sale?


----------



## Cain (May 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of steam, when is the next steam sale?


I think there's always a 'steam summer sale' which is in july? Something like that.


----------



## Anubite (May 13, 2012)

Marbo |LMC| .officer. thats my id


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2012)

Cain said:


> I think there's always a 'steam summer sale' which is in july? Something like that.


I'm going to save my money so I can buy a ton of games during it.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 13, 2012)

What is my name on Steam? Kluuvdar. Kluuvdar is always Kluuvdar. If you Google "Kluuvdar" every single result is about me. Believe me, I checked them all. (I was really bored)


----------



## Tarogar (May 13, 2012)

Tarogar= Tarogar
i change my name like every day so you totally need that url down there :V anyways add it may be easyer because of those name fakers...
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Tarogar


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 13, 2012)

A lot clearer now. Thanks CF


----------



## Ruby Dragon (May 13, 2012)

My FA is Ruby_Dragon, my Steam is Golden Lion.

My FA is possibly the most obscure channel out there lol


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 13, 2012)

People can never seem to find me.

Feel free to add, bug, etc, I play l4d2 and a few other multiplayer games. 

Truck Munth!


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (May 14, 2012)

My steam is HaloCOws

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198036766582


----------



## Aidy (May 15, 2012)

Aidy70060 - http://steamcommunity.com/id/aidy70060


----------



## Cain (May 21, 2012)

I'm kind of on a L4D2 withdrawal, anyone up for playing?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2012)

Cain said:


> I'm kind of on a L4D2 withdrawal, anyone up for playing?


I want to get L4D2, but I'm waiting until the summer steam sale.


----------



## Synapse (May 21, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I want to get L4D2, but I'm waiting until the summer steam sale.



I actually have an extra copy of L4D2 in my steam inventory which I purchased during a sale long ago for only $5.  If you're interested I'm willing to trade for it or you can always just pay me back later. 

I don't even remember why I got it in the first place, but it's just sitting in my inventory lol


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Princesspones

And if you're into that sort of stuff, you're probably already aware of my steam group, http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ponyville


----------



## Runefox (May 21, 2012)

Take a wild guess.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 21, 2012)

Cain said:


> I'm kind of on a L4D2 withdrawal, anyone up for playing?


Eased up yet?
Or do I have to come and smash more zombies with a pan again?


----------



## Aetius (May 21, 2012)

Here is mine if any of you feel like adding me.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Stanleexp


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 21, 2012)

Cain said:


> I'm kind of on a L4D2 withdrawal, anyone up for playing?



Yes. I can play most evenings.


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (May 22, 2012)

Hit me up at any time. I'am =HwK= thenerdymathpimp


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2012)

thenerdymathpimp said:


> Hit me up at any time. I'am =HwK= thenerdymathpimp


Wait, so is your ID "=HwK=" or "=HwK= thenerdymathpimp"?


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (May 22, 2012)

the whole name is =HwK= thenerdymathpimp


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 22, 2012)

Abundance said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Princesspones



a++ would friend again



For me:  http://steamcommunity.com/id/Snackorama


----------



## Cain (May 23, 2012)

So, my fellow steam users, does anyone still play Arma II? I'm thinking of buying the Arma X Anniversary edition. I know Arma III is coming out Q4, but I've never played it, and it seems really fun, not to mention that cool DayZ mod, a pretty realistic zombie mod.
Looking at an online server list, tonnes of servers are full with that zombie mod, not too many with normal gamemodes.
Would it be worth it? $60 for Arma 1&2 with all the expansions, seems like a good deal.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 23, 2012)

I say go with it, especially if it comes with aaaaall the things. I've got all the things and it's rather awesome.


----------



## Cain (May 23, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I say go with it, especially if it comes with aaaaall the things. I've got all the things and it's rather awesome.


Really? 
Have you tried that DayZ mod? Looks really awesome from the gameplay videos I've seen.

Also, I'll be getting it in a month or so, because exams. Maybe they'll be on sale then!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 24, 2012)

XoPachi 
Been fiending on that Nexuiz game if anyone else plays.


----------



## Aidy (May 24, 2012)

Cain said:


> So, my fellow steam users, does anyone still play Arma II? I'm thinking of buying the Arma X Anniversary edition. I know Arma III is coming out Q4, but I've never played it, and it seems really fun, not to mention that cool DayZ mod, a pretty realistic zombie mod.
> Looking at an online server list, tonnes of servers are full with that zombie mod, not too many with normal gamemodes.
> Would it be worth it? $60 for Arma 1&2 with all the expansions, seems like a good deal.



Yes, I do if someone asks, I prefer Operation Arrowhead though over the base game.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2012)

I wish the mods would take down the dead steam sticky :\


----------



## Anubite (May 25, 2012)

I play arma 2 operation arrowhead a lot. Im on it almost every night. If you are looking for a group to play with, hit me with a pm and ill be happy to play with you. I will play arma 2 though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 25, 2012)

Cain said:


> Really?
> Have you tried that DayZ mod? Looks really awesome from the gameplay videos I've seen.
> 
> Also, I'll be getting it in a month or so, because exams. Maybe they'll be on sale then!



Haven't tried Day Z, no. Not sure if I plan to. I'm quite happy with the vanilla game, really, especially dicking about in the warfare game mode.



CannonFodder said:


> I wish the mods would take down the dead steam sticky :\



If only I were mod... :v


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> If only I were mod... :v


I'm surprised that we haven't seen any "make me a mod" threads so far.


----------



## Aetius (May 25, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised that we haven't seen any "make me a mod" threads so far.



Those used to be so fun 

:C


----------



## Anubite (May 25, 2012)

Day Z is fun, it makes it worth it with a group of friends so you can maraud those poor saps who think their safe.


----------



## Cain (May 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised that we haven't seen any "make me a mod" threads so far.


That reminds me, are the 'tryouts' for new mods coming anytime soon? Or was that just a one-time thing?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 31, 2012)

Don't worry Trick_Kitsune, I already added you.


----------



## Trick_Kitsune (May 31, 2012)

Steam Id is Trickstix.
Add me if you want! 

I mostly play TF2 and Garry's mod, but lately i've been trying to get into Terraria. :L


----------



## Trick_Kitsune (May 31, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Don't worry Trick_Kitsune, I already added you.



Thanks. Just wanted to make sure. ^^;


----------



## Saiko (May 31, 2012)

Mine's Sycokinetic, just like a lot of my other accounts. lol

I've only got TF2 and Endless Space, though. And I can't even run TF2. :/


----------



## kyle19 (May 31, 2012)

My Steam Id is Nosdivad. Been playing a little Killing Floor and just about everything else.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't worry rtowey, I got you already.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jun 7, 2012)

Criminal Scum: SkippyLeDoodangle is my id. If you want to add me, please pm me so I know who it is.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 8, 2012)

My steam ID is Demensa.
I only really play L4D on PC, but I'm looking into some other cheap/free multiplayer games.


----------



## deathmetalwolf (Jun 12, 2012)

My steam account is bootskatt
http://steamcommunity.com/id/boot-skatt

Please PM me if you add me so i know who is adding me. Thanks!


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 12, 2012)

Whitesn0w517. Add me, but pm me so I know who you are.


----------



## rtowey (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought there would be more furries with steam accounts.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 17, 2012)

rtowey said:


> I thought there would be more furries with steam accounts.


Well there are, it's just that I took down all the people that aren't regulars and haven't been on in ages.

Alot of the users on the old list had FaF accounts completely dead.


----------



## Khandor (Jun 24, 2012)

SteamID = Khandor_t
Steam Site = http://steamcommunity.com/id/Khandor/

I'm always lookin for people to game with. I'm on Origin as well for BF3.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 24, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Lukar/

Feel free to add me if you want. The only multiplayer games I have at the moment are AVA, DC Universe Online, Half-Life 2: Deathmatch, Left 4 Dead 2, and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh, I changed my in-game name. 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198037841339/home

it's F-105 Thunderchief now.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 2, 2012)

My steam name is Raptros155 - http://steamcommunity.com/id/Raptros155/
Add me if you want but just tell me who you are in a PM.


----------



## Neoi (Jul 2, 2012)

My steam name is s_west_1 feel free to add me


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2012)

*SalivaAdNauseam*

Kinky.


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 8, 2012)

Skrapp. 

Go right ahead.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to update it.  It's updated now.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 8, 2012)

Would you kindly put my steam account onto the list.

Roflo_13east


----------



## JoshPotter52 (Jul 8, 2012)

My Steam ID is urbancowboy92. I play Killing Floor, Team Fortress 2, and Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## Tearo Husky (Jul 9, 2012)

My steam username is z21b. Add me! I currently have Blacklight: Retribution, Terraria, Section 8: Prejudice, Saints Row: The Third, and Portal. When you add me please tell me who you are .


----------



## Cyber-nexxes (Jul 10, 2012)

My steam username is

shenzikhan


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2012)

gregfox89


----------



## Psychic Yeti (Jul 14, 2012)

My Steam name is Psychic_Yeti, hit me up if you wanna play some TF2


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 14, 2012)

foxecality. Hook me up!


----------



## CoolSilver (Jul 14, 2012)

CoolSilver


----------



## MisterFox (Jul 16, 2012)

ID: TheStrangerX
community name: MisterFox


----------



## Caldith (Jul 19, 2012)

Caldith


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 19, 2012)

Just a fair warning, I kind of suck at TF2. ...and I probably won't be able to do anything on Steam for 2-3 weeks. D:
My name is GrabbitySqueeze.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 21, 2012)

R to the H to the E to the U to the MATISM.   Rheumatism.

Games I currently play on Steam:

Blacklight Retribution
Team Fortress 2
Tribes : Ascend


----------



## Coty-Coyote (Jul 21, 2012)

Steam I.D. is Coyote_Morado

TF2, The Killing Floor, and IL-2:1946 are all I have right now.


----------



## Zakiya (Jul 22, 2012)

FA - Zakiya
Steam - Geeky_Hatter


----------



## CommunistDwarf (Jul 22, 2012)

Steam ID is communist_dwarf. Feel free to add me. I am willing to play about anything I got on steam, and am always up for a good conversation.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

AmarrianCynicism


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 23, 2012)

New account:

Psycho_Lee (with the in-game name of I'd Like To Be A Tree)


I mostly play TF2 with a little L4D(2). Anyone who's into TF2 who doesn't mind playing on brony, furry servers is fine to join me.


----------



## RogueBarret (Jul 27, 2012)

roguebarret , i have a decent amount of games, love to bot stomp on supreme commander... really any RTS thats out there...


----------



## Frosty Vulpus (Jul 29, 2012)

xvxFrostBytexvx     Add me, I want people to play borderlands with!  ^^


----------



## TheDemon (Jul 31, 2012)

XinDecinator
Visible name is (â˜†)TheDemon(â˜†)

I play a ton of games, and I'd be willing to get some more to play with friends (If, I have the monies, and it might take a bit of convincing... I can be very skeptical.)
Current games I got, and will play at nearly anytime:
Terraria (Im hooked... Ill play from start to end for the 15th time if you just ask)
Orcs Must Dies 2 (Wish it was more than just Co-op, but hey, fun game)
Star Wars Battlefront 2 (Cant beat the classic)
Torchlight 2 (When ever it comes out at least)
MineCraft (I know, not a steam game, but still something I'll play)

And, lastly, Roleplay. Most of my RP is on stem, and I'll roleplay every day, no debate, even while I play games. Call me names if you want, I dont care, I find it enoyable being able to trade lives even for a moment.

Either way, a gaming buddy, or a RP partner, add me, I'd be happy to fight either with, or against my friends!


----------



## Tao (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm Tao! ID: taofrance

I play all sorts of things! My name may sometimes be changed to Water Bear, Kaepora Gaebora, African Bullfrog, or Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## ~Dante~ (Aug 14, 2012)

My steam is -=[Dante]=-
 I have a bunch of multiplayer stuff and wouldn't mind playing with people!


----------



## Anubite (Aug 14, 2012)

Steam name is now Kloas, i play most anything, especially RTS games and with the new tf2 update, its on now.


----------



## AlecWolf (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys. My steam name is superchipz14


----------



## Ruethel (Aug 15, 2012)

Nevermore and Arya


----------



## Falox (Aug 16, 2012)

Falox Is FouriesRoinEvahthing.


----------



## KittyCait (Aug 17, 2012)

My steam ID is wtfunicorns and my screen name is Caitriona. 
I'll play stuff like Left 4 Dead, TF2, Dungeon Defenders, etc. Add me! :3
Just send me a message and tell me you're from FA. I also like good conversation too =^_^=


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 18, 2012)

It's updated now.


----------



## Kherr (Aug 23, 2012)

My steam username is DAKherrTD, and my screen name is just Kherr. I'm generally on pretty often since I do all my gaming on my pc anymore (since my 360 broke). Hit me up sometime if you wanna play something. Usually on Dead Island of late, sometimes L4D2, and possibly some TF2. I have some games. :3


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 23, 2012)

My Steam username is LXSXL. I'm not on a large amount of the time, but add me if you want to.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 23, 2012)

DW_ -----> ItzzNinja


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Aug 24, 2012)

ClutchTheWolf

Only use it to talk since I only have the mobile at the moment


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 24, 2012)

I updated the list.


----------



## tbohn (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm tbonybone on steam. I just started playing TF2 and I looooove it.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 1, 2012)

I am maxhippy!


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 1, 2012)

Same as my name here, Ouiji


----------



## Linxan (Sep 4, 2012)

Linxan. I'm fairly consistent with my name usage across programs/websites and such.


----------



## FootPaws (Sep 6, 2012)

FeetPaws-solidsnakebeard

Feel free to add me as a friend, I'm usually up for playing games if I'm online.


----------



## Sjru (Sep 6, 2012)

Umm this is interesting.
My steam ID is
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Sjru


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 7, 2012)

AveFenrir


----------



## Inu1990x (Sep 8, 2012)

Inu1990x my steam id


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm Shardicus on Steam. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Trash (Sep 10, 2012)

Acydable <--- Me :3


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is mine, but I doubt anyone would care. Seeing how nobody even knows me here to begin with.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 10, 2012)

kaekokino is mine :3


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 16, 2012)

I tend to change my Alias alot

But I'm usually either 'That Pyro' or 'Mutagen'

Please add me XD, I'm so lonely ;_;


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 16, 2012)

Green_Knight, same as my FAF user name
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198011164193/


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 17, 2012)

Bantamu Fainne

I love TF2, but I'll play just about anything! :3


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 17, 2012)

Put my name with a hyperlink, might make it easier for people. C:
TreacleFox


----------



## noodlescoop (Oct 1, 2012)

My steam name is Noodlescoop


----------



## WagsWolf (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm aztec334 =)


----------



## WolfsFang (Oct 5, 2012)

WolfsFang, should be the orange wolf pic


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 9, 2012)

Steam ID: ComfyBluePants        COME PLAY GAMES WIT MEH!!!


----------



## anijatsu (Oct 13, 2012)

Steam ID is Anijatsu, link goes there: http://steamcommunity.com/id/anijatsu


----------



## AlexSRyder (Oct 18, 2012)

Name's LeonSKennedyuspc  http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198056977597/Feel free to add me! Because I love chatting with everyone and playing games.
If you want to help me save the President's Daughter...wait
---
Or just play Gmod, Left 4 Dead, Alien Swarm, and etc.


----------



## Alisbet (Oct 20, 2012)

psn_alisbet


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot the check the thread the last few days.
The list is updated now.


----------



## Percy (Oct 20, 2012)

I know you just updated and all, but I suppose I'll give mine: Cat of Schrodinger.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 20, 2012)

Percy said:


> I know you just updated and all, but I suppose I'll give mine: Cat of Schrodinger.


Does that mean you are both online and offline until someone checks their friends' list?


----------



## Percy (Oct 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Does that mean you are both online and offline until someone checks their friends' list?


Always.


----------



## Kote (Oct 20, 2012)

Steam Username: jobe_the_coyote

Recently got a desktop capable of gaming, so I'm on pretty frequently. This also means that I'm new to computer gaming. Is scary  .
TF2 and DayZ are what I play currently, but DayZ mostly.

So yeah, please add me if you want to game. chat, or whatever else. I needs buddies to play with on DayZ.
Just know that I'm a bit shy, so I'm sorry if I don't have much to say.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 21, 2012)

Kote said:


> Steam Username: jobe_the_coyote
> 
> Recently got a desktop capable of gaming, so I'm on pretty frequently. This also means that I'm new to computer gaming. Is scary  .
> TF2 and DayZ are what I play currently, but DayZ mostly.
> ...


Once I get DayZ and so long as you're not "helping" me through the barrel of a sniper then I'd bee happy to play. ^^


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 21, 2012)

fur affinity DeathCoDread (mike) steam name <<<<<HUNTER>>>>> (Mike) i have a mic so if ya wanna chat feel free :3


----------



## Kitoth (Oct 21, 2012)

My steam username is Kitoth

I play various games. want to know which let me know. got a lot.


----------



## sonicfan77 (Oct 29, 2012)

My steam user is /JS/DatGrayFoxHaZeMAT

Don't expect a me to be a gift giver after all I'm f2p.


----------



## TuhtleSoup (Oct 30, 2012)

XzelK is my Steam username.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2012)

Can't remember if I've posted here or not, but my Steam username right now is ~UTFB~Lord Coffee, though my username is prone to changes


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

Steam Username: Sammy NL


----------



## Larrson (Nov 17, 2012)

FA Larrson

Steam AC3FACE http://steamcommunity.com/id/ac3face/


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 17, 2012)

current username is rustedcrown


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't want to post my Steam name but if anyone wants to know it they can PM me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2012)

I updated it.
I forgot to check this thread the last few days to be honest.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Nov 18, 2012)

hey my steam name is wolf_man_bob


----------



## magrant_141 (Nov 18, 2012)

My Steam name is [h=1]Mr.FragbOmb[/h]
I play Counter strike source, CS:GO, Minecraft, terarria, Legends of Grimrock, PAyday the heist, TF2, etc... ADD MEH!


----------



## jason74 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm new on steam, but please add meh! jason74 !


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 22, 2012)

leadsyndicate

If you give a fuck. Current handle is "Not quite Harkness"


----------



## Flarei (Nov 23, 2012)

Flarei. Feel free to add, no gaurente we have the same stuff though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2012)

I made a new thread and moved the list over to there and cleared out any old users that don't frequent faf anymore.  If I accidentally deleted your username or missed you make sure to post in the new thread and not here cause I will be updated from that thread.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-steam-usernames-part-2?p=3089477#post3089477


----------



## Magick (Nov 25, 2012)

Shyfox21

Not many multiplayer games atm, but always up for chatting ^^


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

Fun! My bro made one for me a few days ago! "Awesomelightning" I would have preferred it to be TeslaCoilGirl, but that's fine too :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm asking for this thread to be closed since I created a new thread and cleaned out all the old people that have left FaF.
You can find the new thread at-
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/128480-What-are-your-steam-usernames-part-2


----------



## Corto (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm locking this as per your request, but don't do this again. There's literally no reason whatsoever you couldn't just edit the OP here.


----------

